# appli po TV



## gg90fr (3 Janvier 2013)

bonjour
cherche appli pour ipad dernier modele pour regarder la TV via internet wifi, livebox ou autres, comme le fait par exemple LiveTV sur mac.
j'ai tenté TV HD sur appstore mais ne fonctionne pas ... 
( et je ne suis pas le seul voir liste remarques ..)

merci de vos idées


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Janvier 2013)

gg90fr a dit:


> bonjour
> cherche appli pour ipad dernier modele pour regarder la TV via internet wifi, livebox ou autres, comme le fait par exemple LiveTV sur mac.
> j'ai tenté TV HD sur appstore mais ne fonctionne pas ...
> ( et je ne suis pas le seul voir liste remarques ..)
> ...



Toutes les applis des opérateurs : Orange TV, SFR TV, FreeTV, Numéricable, etc.
Exemple: 
http://www.sfr.fr/telephonie-mobile...vices-smartphones/applications-sfr/sfr-tv/ios

Sinon, chaîne par chaîne en tapant TV sur l'appstore, tu trouveras toutes les chaînes de la TNT en applis séparées: TF1, Pluzz France TV, Arte, M6, W9, BFM, iTV, C+, TFou, Gulli, etc.


----------

